# Any experiences with Ebid.net?



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience using Ebid.net an an alternative to Ebay?

I do not run a business but do use Ebay to sell unused/unneeded clutter around the house. Ebay used to be a decent place to sell but the fees are getting out of hand. I had not sold in a while then did 2 auctions this month. I'm just now noticing the 10% fee on shipping; apparently I missed that memo.

I suppose getting some money from the audience that Ebay provides is better than my junk sitting around making no money or haggling with someone at a yard sale but if I can keep more money in my pocket, the happier I'll be.

Thanks!


----------

